# Imac G5 20" = problèmes



## papomay (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai fraichement re&#231;u un imac G5 20" intelcore duo 2 avec 2 Go de ram, qui me pose d&#233;j&#224; de nombreux probl&#232;mes. Je m'explique : d&#232;s la r&#233;ception de l'ordinateur, j'ai r&#233;install&#233; Mac osx car j'avais entendu dire que le Mac osx pr&#233;install&#233; pouvait &#234;tre instable. Apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour en 10.4.8 et le transfert de toutes mes ancienes donn&#233;es sur l'ordinateur; je m'attendais &#224; d&#233;couvrir le bonheur... Seulement les caprices de l'ordinateur me font tourner la t&#234;te :rateau: 

-lorsque je lance mes musiques dans itunes, il y a des sauts de son r&#233;guliers qui emp&#234;chent clairement de profiter de la musique. (je n'ai pas os&#233; configurer mon ipod sur cet ordinateur, de peur de me retrouver avec le m&#234;me probl&#232;me dans les &#233;couteurs.)

-j'ai r&#233;intall&#233; sans succ&#232;s ffmpegx, qui quitte inopin&#233;ment lors d'un encodage

-d&#232;s que je lance une vid&#233;o .avi( qui tourne sans probl&#232;mes sur un imac g4 17") j'ai des ralentissements, des artefacts,... bref, les vid&#233;os sont illisibles. Je ne parle m&#234;me pas de quicktime qui quitte d&#232;s que je lance une vid&#233;o...

- le lecteur/draveur cd/dvd marche tr&#232;s bien , mais quand la lentille cherche des informations sur le disque, le bruit est impressionnant : je ne sais pas si c'est normal...


Bref avant de me relancer dans une r&#233;installe compl&#232;te (qui, etant tr&#232;s longue avec les cd d'installlation livr&#233;s avec; je me demande m&#234;me si je ne vais pas r&#233;installer avec un Tiger que j'avais acheter pour l'ancien imac; mais je perdrais la majorit&#233; des applications du mac...), je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas autre chose &#224; faire. L'imac &#224; d&#233;j&#224; eut droit &#224; son coup d'Onyx...

Merci &#224; tous ! :love:


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> J'ai fraichement reçu un imac G5 20" intelcore duo 2 avec 2 Go de ram


Arrêtez de l'appeler G5, ce n'est plus des PPC à l'intérieur. :hein: 


> -lorsque je lance mes musiques dans itunes, il y a des sauts de son réguliers qui empêchent clairement de profiter de la musique. (je n'ai pas osé configurer mon ipod sur cet ordinateur, de peur de me retrouver avec le même problème dans les écouteurs.)
> 
> -j'ai réintallé sans succès ffmpegx, qui quitte inopinément lors d'un encodage
> 
> -dès que je lance une vidéo .avi( qui tourne sans problèmes sur un imac g4 17") j'ai des ralentissements, des artefacts,... bref, les vidéos sont illisibles. Je ne parle même pas de quicktime qui quitte dès que je lance une vidéo...


Tes applications ne se lanceraient-elles pas en mode émulation PPC ?  Il y a une case à décocher dans les informations sur le fichier.


> Bref avant de me relancer dans une réinstalle complète (qui, etant très longue avec les cd d'installlation livrés avec; je me demande même si je ne vais pas réinstaller avec un Tiger que j'avais acheter pour l'ancien imac


Il y a de fortes chances que ce système ne s'installe pas sur ton Mac qui n'acceptera pas un OS plus vieux que lui.


----------



## papomay (8 Février 2007)

Désolé, j'ai reçu un iMac INTEL :love: 

Et j'avais bien vérifié que les applications (VLC et FFmpegx) étaient bien en universal lors de leurs téléchargements. Pour itunes et quicktime, il s'agit les applications fournies avec le mac.

Bref, je ne comprends plus rien parceque je viens de refaire une installation complète du système, et j'ai toujours les mêmes problèmes  

De plus, mon disque dur multimédia Mvisto a décidé lui aussi de bugger. Après l'avoir brancher sur l'iMac, sans rien faire de plus, maintenant il ne veut plus lancer ni vidéos, ni photos sur ma TV ...:mouais: 

J'ai l'impression qu'apple m'a envoyé un Imac tout bugger de partout ...  

Pour le coup et pour la première fois , je regrette l'achat d'un imac 


EDIT:

Ironie du sort, quelques secondes àprès avoir posté ce message, l'imac m'a fait un petit Kernel Panic pendant la mise à jour des divers applications et de 10.4.8 ... 



> panic(cpu 1 caller 0x001A406F): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 1, Type 14=page fault), registers:
> CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x00000000, CR3: 0x016d5000, CR4: 0x000006e0
> EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x05462200, ECX: 0x00000002, EDX: 0x3c958ba0
> CR2: 0x00000000, EBP: 0x25a6bd78, ESI: 0x00000000, EDI: 0x00000003
> ...



Je me demande si ça peut venir du disque dur externe branché en FireWire et du DD Mvisto, pourtant ces deux là marchent très bien sur mon G4 (même si celui-ci me fait des Kernel Panic dès que j'encode un fichier, mais selon un SAV aggrée apple c'est un problème de la carte logic; à priori aucun raport avec les DD). Mais si c'est le cas , vais-je devoir effacer l'intégralité des disques ?


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> Je me demande si ça peut venir du disque dur externe branché en FireWire et du DD Mvisto, pourtant ces deux là marchent très bien sur mon G4 (même si celui-ci me fait des Kernel Panic dès que j'encode un fichier, mais selon un SAV aggrée apple c'est un problème de la carte logic; à priori aucun raport avec les DD). Mais si c'est le cas , vais-je devoir effacer l'intégralité des disques ?




Ben essaye déjà d'utiliser le iMac sans récupérer tes données perso de l'ancien, sans disques externes, etc. Fais une réinstallation toute propre : pour voir si ça vient des données ou des périphériques (style des préférences qui foutent le dawa). Ou alors en créant un nouveau compte d'utilisateur, mais je sais pas si ça suffit pour vérifier ?
Bref :
Si ça bugue pas sans tes données/disques/etc., le Mac fonctionne bien 
Si ça bugue -> retour chez Apple.


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> Je me demande si ça peut venir du disque dur externe branché en FireWire et du DD Mvisto


Le KP a eu lieu dans le driver bluetooth. Aucun périphérique utilisant ce driver ? Chez toi ou chez ton voisin ?


----------



## papomay (8 Février 2007)

Alors d'apr&#232;s le rapport, le KP viendrait du bluetooth ... ?  

Je n'ai absolument aucun autre appareil qui emmet du bluetooth, c'est &#233;trange ... (mis &#224; part le clavier et la souris du mac ...)

Bref je vais devoir prendre le temps de reformater mes deux disques durs, essayer de r&#233;installer l'imac sans les brancher, et si &#231;a marche , je les rebrancherait ... si &#231;a ne marche pas et que &#231;a vient bien des disques durs, je ne pourrais plus utiliser les donn&#233;es sur cet iMac ? (si c'est le cas, c'est comment dire ... tr&#232;s ch... ! )

Qu'est ce que c'est fatiguant d'avoir &#224; faire toute ces manip's avec un mac vieux de quatre jours ...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> Alors d'après le rapport, le KP viendrait du bluetooth ... ?
> 
> Je n'ai absolument aucun autre appareil qui emmet du bluetooth, c'est étrange ... (mis à part le clavier et la souris du mac ...)
> 
> ...



Je pense que si tu n'avais pas cru un "on dit" et si tu t'étais contenté d'allumer ton iMac et poursuivre l'installation de la version Tiger pré-installée on en serait peut-être pas là


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Je pense que si tu n'avais pas cru un "on dit" et si tu t'étais contenté d'allumer ton iMac et poursuivre l'installation de la version Tiger pré-installée on en serait peut-être pas là



+1 

c'est une drôle idée de vouloir "commencer" par "améliorer" un truc qui marche déjà très bien tout seul, il est fait pour. Vaut mieux attendre de sentir des besoins précis pour essayer d'y répondre à ce moment là


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> Je n'ai absolument aucun autre appareil qui emmet du bluetooth, c'est étrange ... (mis à part le clavier et la souris du mac ...)


Il n'y a rien de brancher en bluetooth sauf ça, ça et ça ...  Il faudrait peut être essayer ton iMac avec des clavier et souris filaires ...


----------



## tantoillane (8 Février 2007)

papomay a dit:


> dès la réception de l'ordinateur, j'ai réinstallé Mac osx car j'avais entendu dire que le Mac osx préinstallé pouvait être instable.




Il me semble qu'il y a la même chose sur le DVD que sur l'ordi ... 

m'enfin de toutes façon je ne peux pas dire si c'est plus stable ou non, mon esprit "je teste" m'a rapidement fait réinstaller le système ...:rateau:


----------



## papomay (9 Février 2007)

Dans tout les cas, que ce soit pour le bluetooth ou la r&#233;installation, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'ordinateur bug.
Je ne vois pas en quoi le r&#233;installer aurait pu le faire bugger surtout que ces cd d'installations servent bien &#224; &#231;a ( je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que je n'ai pas fait &#231;a comme un barbare, j'ai install&#233; proprement l'ordinateur, je l'ai redemmar&#233; et ensuite j'ai r&#233;install&#233; le syst&#232;me). Et pour le bluetooth, c'est quand m&#234;me emb&#234;tant quand on commande un ordinateur en payant un suppl&#233;ment pour l'&#233;quipement bluetooth, qu'un probl&#232;me vienne de l&#224;. En plus je n'ai aucun clavier filaire chez moi, quand bien m&#234;me, j'ai pay&#233; pour ce clavier et cete souris, et je veux qu'ils marchent sans probl&#232;mes.

Bref, je vais r&#233;installer une nouvelle fois Macosx sans brancher les dd, et faire des tests avec les moyens du bord.  

Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## solo 87 (9 Février 2007)

salut, je t'envois ce message car j'ai aussi beacoup de prob avec mon imac depuis son achat.c'est un intel duo mais je crois que nous pourions trouver des solutions &#224; nos probl&#232;mes si on s'explique mieu nos situations.

liste des prob: 

quand j'utilise logic pro il quitte inopin&#233;ment sans raison.

la majorit&#233; de mais application on eus le m&#234;me prob, meme mac osx

mon graveur reste gel&#233;.

le temps de d&#233;mmarage est variable.


j'ai fait v&#233;rifier mon ordi par les tech de apple pendant 2 sem et ils on rien trouv&#233;.
Par contre j'ai une carte de sons firewire solo de m-audio et je crois que les prob peuvent venir de sela mais je ne suis pas certain.

tu peus me r&#233;pondre &#224; ce email :mlp__@hotmail.com

tien moi au courant de tes d&#233;mmarches.

mathieu


----------



## papomay (9 Février 2007)

Je suis en ce moment m&#234;me entrain de finaliser la r&#233;installation de l'os, je t&#233;l&#233;charge les mises &#224; jours. Je n'ai pas connect&#233; les disques durs externes, il y a juste mon imprimante de connect&#233;e en USB. (elle date de Noel , c'est une epson stylus DX5050)

Par la suite je vais lancer un test hardware via le cd d'installation et un test de m&#233;moire via Memtest. Je vais re-t&#233;l&#233;charger les applications que j'utilise habituellement ( ffmpegx , onyx , vlc , fire fox) et t&#233;l&#233;charger un ou deux fichiers .avi et faire divers essais. Je compte aussi utiliser iPodRip pour transf&#233;rer mes sons directements de l'ipod vers le mac, sans passer par le dd externe pour voir si j'ai toujours ce probl&#232;me de saut de son.

Par ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait nous conseiller des tests &#224; effectuer sur le mac, afin de voir si ce dernier tourne bien, ce serait tr&#232;s appr&#233;ciable


----------



## tantoillane (9 Février 2007)

solo 87 a dit:


> tu peus me répondre à ce email :mlp__[.@.]hotmail[point]com



  modifie ton email avant de te faire spamer par tous les aspirateus. 

Et sinon bonne chance, mon iMac est sous IBM (G5) je ne peux pas trop vous aider et seulement vous dire que le mien ne fait jamais de caprice, même avec 0ko sur le disque il y a deux jours (j'avais lancer plusieurs encodage de gros fichiers) le seul à venir m'embêter à été word "by windows$" "erreur fatale sur votre disque, word a quitté, code xxx" bref que du bonheur


----------



## papomay (10 Février 2007)

Après plusieurs tests avec les logiciels, les problèmes du mac se sont envolés :love: Les problèmes auraient donc été causés par les disques durs.
Tout marche parfaitement, et je suis impressionné par les performances de la machine en comparaison à l'imac G4  

Premièrement le disque multimédia mvisto est définitivement mort. En tout cas, ses fonctions multimédia ne fonctionnent plus, mais il continue de marcher en tant que disque dur externe(maigre consolation). 
Je me demande maintenant si je pourrais un jour rebrancher le silvertouch 80Go. Est ce que le fait de le vider totalement, le reformater et remmettre les données dessus, suffira à le faire fonctionner de nouveau sur l'imac intel ? (je ferais tout celà sur le G4) Ou est ce que c'est tenté le diable, en sachant qu'il pourrait être la cause de tout ces malaises ? :rose: 

Merci à tous  

Tantoillane : ta signature m'a grandement aidé à garder mon calme, et à espérer de nouveau


----------



## tantoillane (10 Février 2007)

tant mieux si tu as r&#233;ussi, j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va durer, normalement &#231;a devrait : c'est du apple 

pour le disque, effectivement, tu as de la place ailleurs pour mettre les donn&#233;es de c&#244;t&#233; un formatage peut lui faire du bien 
_
heureux d'avoir pu te soutenir moralement dans ce moment difficile_


----------

